# Not Supressed....



## betty (Oct 11, 2002)

Dear Peter

I would be very grateful if you could enlighten me on what may happen to my current treatment cycle. This might be long but I'll try and mention every relevant detail!

After injecting buserelin for 14 days I went for my query scan. I hadn't had any bleeding. The Dr found a cyst (one large, one small) on either ovary and my uterine lining was still fairly thick. My blood tests also indicated that I wasn't suppressed - due (I imagine) to the cysts.

I was told to double my dose of buserelin and come back in one week for another scan and to expect some bleeding within the next few days. If the cysts are still there they will be aspirated.

I have been injecting a double dose now for 4 days and still no bleeding. I think the cysts are still there and so obviously is the uterine lining.

What I'd like to know is what will happen if the lining remains there, even if they aspirate the cysts? Will I be able to continue with treatment or will this cycle be abandoned? 

Incidently I did the same protocol with the same drugs last year (which resulted in an ectopic) and had none of these problems. But when I started my 2nd cycle 3 months ago the buserelin gave me a cyst. I cancelled that cycle because I decided to have a hydrosalpinx tube removed before treatment. The other tube was removed with the ectopic. Do you think this surgery has had an effect on my ovaries? My diagnosis is tubal and I have no history of PCO or ovarian cysts.

Do you think a different supressing drug or protocol would be the solution and how soon do you think I would be allowed to start this?

I'm sorry this is long, but I've been trying to start another IVF cycle since July and cannot even get passed the first hurdle!

Thanks in advance...

Betty


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



betty said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I would be very grateful if you could enlighten me on what may happen to my current treatment cycle. This might be long but I'll try and mention every relevant detail!
> 
> ...


----------



## betty (Oct 11, 2002)

Thank you for the very quick reply Peter!

I decided not to sniff because I probably wouldn't remember to do it throughout the day (I don't really have a routine every day) and - most importantly - I have allergic rhinitis. I thought sniffing might make it worse or wouldn't work because my nose is constantly blocked! And I've just rememberd that (I think I heard someone else mention this) that my clinic no longer offers the sniffing option. Luckily I'm not needle-phobic at all.

Betty


----------

